# Cyp acaule



## jtrmd (Apr 29, 2011)

one of three cyps I have out in the garden.Last year something ate the pouch off of this one before it opened.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2011)

At least you have a blooming cyp!


----------



## jtrmd (Apr 29, 2011)

Never looked at it that way lol!My Cyp pubescens were too close to the edge of the flower bed.They always managed to catch hell from the weedeater.I moved them back from the edge so they're safe.Not sure what happened to my other acuales.They must be taking taking this year off,or one of the local rodents got them.


----------



## tocarmar (Apr 29, 2011)

Very Nice!! Mine are coming up now, I don't know if they will bloom this year or not as they are around 4 years old. I am hoping for at least 1 to bloom for the pollen..


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 29, 2011)

Impressive!

Ours are still sleeping in the woods. We are unable to grow them in the garden but we are lucky to have hundreds of them in our woodlot. 

Interesting thing: almost 1/3 of the plants here have white flowers.


----------



## Dido (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice Acaule always beautifull


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 29, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 29, 2011)

My acaule's are emerging in Cutchogue...pubescens, kentuckiense, and reginae in Queens. Hopefully all the new sunlight since the tornado will help them bloom better.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2011)

There's a cyp coming up in Manhattan!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice colour!!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 30, 2011)

Great plant! I wish I had some cyps in my yard.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 1, 2011)

NYEric said:


> There's a cyp coming up in Manhattan!



Is that the sequel to A Tree Grows in Brooklyn?

Very lovely species. Now if it were just a bit easier to grow. If I had access to them, I'd focus on crossing this one onto the spotted leave species of western China - that would have to produce interesting results.


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Is that the sequel to A Tree Grows in Brooklyn?


Kind of.... I planted so many cyps in the little area I wont know which it is unless it blooms against all odds!


----------



## Dido (May 2, 2011)

Till now the crosses of the chinese 2 leaves are not very succefull. 

Have some young plants of princess made by Mr. Frosch. 

Started growing well. 

The Acaule is mostly over with bloom till the other start. And Acaule is easier to cultivate than the 2 bigger 2 leav kinds, maybe we should try to cross it to bardolphilum or micranthum. Will try it.


----------



## Shiva (May 2, 2011)

One of these days, I'll try some of these.


----------



## Berthold (May 3, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Very lovely species. Now if it were just a bit easier to grow.



Acaule is very easy to grow and can stand all kinds of subtrate if You adjust the pH-value between 3.5 and 4.5 by any kind of organic acids.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 3, 2011)

Berthold said:


> Acaule is very easy to grow and can stand all kinds of subtrate if You adjust the pH-value between 3.5 and 4.5 by any kind of organic acids.



Maybe for you! I'm obviously not worthy 

IMO NOT an easy species at all unless local soil conditions are what it likes or you want to dose with organic acids (vinegar being the easiest and cheapest) every time you water.


----------



## Berthold (May 3, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> ....or you want to dose with organic acids (vinegar being the easiest and cheapest) every time you water.



Right, not every time but every 10. time. Vinegar is very fine, not toxic and always available.


----------



## jtrmd (May 3, 2011)

I just jammed her in there.Nothing special,but water the garden with 10-10-10 every now and again.


----------



## Berthold (May 3, 2011)

jtrmd said:


> I just jammed her in there.Nothing special,but water the garden with 10-10-10 every now and again.



You can be lucky if You have an acid soil but if not You have a very high infection risc without reducing the pH-value down to about 4 or little below.


----------



## jtrmd (May 3, 2011)

figured it was going to live or die.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 3, 2011)

Whoa! Easy on the fertilizer! These are testy creatures and can rot in a flash. As noted, acid conditions with little fertilizer is best.


----------

